# Switching to nscale from ho



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Got a good board that is about 2feet 11inches by 6feet 7inches.I know that nscale hase curves as small as 9 degree radius which would be alot better for a continuos run with small yard since the ho track i have now would not fit on the board for a continuous run.I will only be using small engines and cars.Wha would be some good engines that would be ok with that small of a radius?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Most four axle diesels if not all will handle nine inch radius curves (not 9 degrees) and even some of the smaller six axle ones while looking weird doing so.Atlas sells 9 3/4 in. and 11 in. rad. curve tracks (Code 80) that should suit you,11 in. being better since your board could accomodate it.Then having a width of nearly three feet,you could also go with flextrack and have radiuses in the 15-16 in. range,wich would allow you to run most anything,even big steam.Your choice...smaller curves leave you more room for scenery and extra trackage while wider curves yeld more realistic looking locos in curves,specially the bigger ones..


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

dukenukem said:


> Got a good board that is about 2feet 11inches by 6feet 7inches.I know that nscale hase curves as small as 9 degree radius which would be alot better for a continuos run with small yard since the ho track i have now would not fit on the board for a continuous run.I will only be using small engines and cars.Wha would be some good engines that would be ok with that small of a radius?


As an alternative to N scale, you could run small two or three axle HO engines on 10 inch radius HO curves... 





















I'm going to be limited on layout space, so that's what I'm doing.

Another possible alternative is to run HOn3. HO scale narrow gauge engines and rolling stock on N gauge track.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

choo choo said:


> As an alternative to N scale, you could run small two or three axle HO engines on 10 inch radius HO curves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen what you've been jackhammering under your house I don't think space could possibly be an issue for you Choo.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I only wish... 
You should see all of the *stuff* I have to store down there! :laugh:

Greg


----------

